# Kayaks at Costco



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey all

Went to costco today at dockies and discovered that the have kayaks. There was a single and two seater yak.

The single looked pretty good and had a rod bracket in the front as well as some storage area and a dry compartment. You could also get rod holders installed. Here are some pics:

http://img39.imageshack.us/i/2208091652.jpg/


http://img39.imageshack.us/i/2208091653.jpg/

Sorry about quality.

Pretty good quality i think.

Thx

M4F

P.S. The two-seater was 1grand.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, any idea of brand name?

SO want a costco in Canberra, not for the kayaks but (Just in case I need a diamond ring, stat!)

Dang.....


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

The brands pelican.

They might be bringing this one out as well. Can't wait!

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...g=en-US&Sp=C&hierPath=111*41614*2275*&topnav=









Thx
M4F


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The last one is Very similar to the Emotion Mojo Angler avaliable at Anaconda ;-) 
http://www.emotionkayaks.com/HTML/Kayaks/Mojo_ang.htm


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

What was the price like?


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

The price for the single one is 720.

The double is $1000

Thx
M4F


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha ha sorry, I should open both pics :?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Look ok, a little bit dearer than similar sized kayaks available locally, but like what I see of the setup in the photo better. Be interesting to see reviews on them from the yaking community. (Rather than the "paid to flog it" community).


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

I *LOVE *Costco! We're getting one in Sydney next year (Ashfield). I used to get to Los Angeles, San Francisco, Honolulu and Vancouver pretty often in my past job...ALWAYS went for a look (and a shop)...
...*EVERY TIME!!!*


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

From what I can tell from the pic it looks like the Castaway 116 DLX without the front hatch 
http://www.pelicansport.com/index.php?l ... away116dlx


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

GoneFishn said:


> From what I can tell from the pic it looks like the Castaway 116 DLX without the front hatch
> http://www.pelicansport.com/index.php?l ... away116dlx


Yeh, your right, it does. 

How much are they?

M4F


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

Costco selling yaks isn't a good thing imo, far better to buy a yak from a small shop that specialises, and will spend time with you , value your custom and have the experience to sell you what suits you..

All these one shop stops, such as Wallmart, Asda, Costco get the thumbs down from me, if I want a steak I go to a proper butchers. The only thing these big corporate giants want to do is control every minute aspect of your life, and squeeze every last buck out of you.......


----------

